# Corn eggs for free rehoming



## Agamyxis (Apr 18, 2015)

My normal corn, Jemma has turn out to be a male and I caught him making love to my female snow, Diana. I have bred her once and was not planning on breeding her again so am looking to rehome her clutch after she lays them for free, no money to be exchanged. 

If anyone is able to help please reply.
I live in central Kent


----------



## Rich2013 (May 19, 2013)

Private message sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Agamyxis said:


> My normal corn, Jemma has turn out to be a male and I caught him making love to my female snow, Diana. I have bred her once and was not planning on breeding her again so am looking to rehome her clutch after she lays them for free, no money to be exchanged.
> 
> If anyone is able to help please reply.
> I live in central Kent


Why not just get rid of the eggs - there are so many corns out there that people can't sell or even give away


----------



## Agamyxis (Apr 18, 2015)

Eggs already going to someone. Thanks for your helpful reply. Maybe next time unless you've got anything of worth to say don't bother people with a pointless email. 




sharpstrain said:


> Why not just get rid of the eggs - there are so many corns out there that people can't sell or even give away


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Agamyxis said:


> Eggs already going to someone. Thanks for your helpful reply. Maybe next time unless you've got anything of worth to say don't bother people with a pointless email.


It was neither pointless nor an email :no1:


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

It's a valid point. There is nothing wrong with freezing just-laid eggs. The embryo is not aware and does not suffer, and the eggs could be given to someone with a kingsnake to later thaw out and feed. Many hobby breeders here in the US keep kingsnakes and feed them the slug eggs.


----------



## Agamyxis (Apr 18, 2015)

Hey guys, I am a nurse with a very busy job and even busier life so all this chatter and posting about eggs and this and that Is neither here nor there to me But hey if you enjoy the chat I'm sure you find it interesting. I came on here to find a home. I have found a home. Job done! Enjoy your forum-ing guys. All the best and most importan


----------



## Agamyxis (Apr 18, 2015)

Most importantly good luck to the eggs in their new home!


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Agamyxis said:


> Hey guys, I am a nurse with a very busy job and even busier life so all this chatter and posting about eggs and this and that Is neither here nor there to me But hey if you enjoy the chat I'm sure you find it interesting. I came on here to find a home. I have found a home. Job done! Enjoy your forum-ing guys. All the best and most importan


if you have to time for the eggs then y breed the corn ?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Agamyxis said:


> Most importantly good luck to the eggs in their new home!


You do know that reptile eggs are very different to bird eggs, and cannot be moved around? Getting eggs and then offering them to someone else will have the same outcome as freezing them when laid.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Agamyxis said:


> Hey guys, I am a nurse with a very busy job and even busier life so all this chatter and posting about eggs and this and that Is neither here nor there to me But hey if you enjoy the chat I'm sure you find it interesting. I came on here to find a home. I have found a home. Job done! Enjoy your forum-ing guys. All the best and most importan


Erm, you joined this forum to find someone to take some eggs, then make a comment like this??


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

ian14 said:


> You do know that reptile eggs are very different to bird eggs, and cannot be moved around? Getting eggs and then offering them to someone else will have the same outcome as freezing them when laid.


Not true, actually.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Agamyxis said:


> Hey guys, I am a nurse with a very busy job and even busier life so all this chatter and posting about eggs and this and that Is neither here nor there to me But hey if you enjoy the chat I'm sure you find it interesting. I came on here to find a home. I have found a home. Job done! Enjoy your forum-ing guys. All the best and most importan


The fowl mouthed private message that you send makes me doubt that you are a nurse and if you are I really pity your patients


----------

